# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  ArcheAge hshield bypass/Info on the Game

## the1domo

ArcheAge hshield bypass/Info on the Game
credit: https://wecodez.com


today I have decided to do research on ArcheAge
I am including a full EMU version of hshield for ArcheAge and more

here is some functions from the game


```
[0x391D1738][OnInitialConfig]
[0x391D1925][OnTrionConfig]
[0x391D19A5][OnFactionList]
[0x391D1A25][OnFactionRelationList]
[0x391D1AA5][OnExpeditionRolePolicyList]
[0x391D1B25][OnExpeditionRolePolicyChanged]
[0x391D1BA5][OnExpeditionRoleChanged]
[0x391D1C25][OnExpeditionOwnerChanged]
[0x391D1CA5][OnExpedtionShowRenameUI]
[0x391D1D15][OnNationShowRenameUI]
[0x391D1D85][OnFactionRenamed]
[0x391D1E05][OnExpeditionMemberList]
[0x391D1E85][OnExpeditionMemberStatusChanged]
[0x391D1F05][OnFactionOwnerChanged]
[0x391D1F85][OnFactionCreated]
[0x391D2025][OnExpeditionSponsorChanged]
[0x391D20A5][OnExpeditionDismissed]
[0x391D2125][OnFactionSetRelationState]
[0x391D21B5][OnExpeditionInvitation]
[0x391D2245][OnUnitFactionChanged]
[0x391D22D5][OnUnitExpeditionChanged]
[0x391D2375][OnFamilyInvitation]
[0x391D23F5][OnFamilyCreated]
[0x391D2475][OnFamilyMemberAdded]
[0x391D24F5][OnFamilyDescribed]
[0x391D2575][OnFamilyRemoved]
[0x391D25F5][OnFamilyMemberRemoved]
[0x391D2675][OnFamilyOwnerChanged]
[0x391D26F5][OnFamilyTitleChanged]
[0x391D2775][OnFamilyMemberNameChanged]
[0x391D27F7][OnFamilyTitle]
[0x391D28B5][OnFamilyMemberOnline]
[0x391D2920][OnRaceCongestion]
[0x391D2985][OnRefreshInCharacterList]
[0x391D2A46][OnCharacterDeleted]
[0x391D2B26][OnCancelCharacterDeleteResponse]
[0x391D2CC6][OnCharacterCreationFailed]
[0x391D2DB5][OnCharacterState]
[0x391D2E56][OnCharacterInvenInit]
[0x391D2EE5][OnCharacterInvenContents]
[0x391D2F85][OnSyncItemLifespan]
[0x391D3016][OnCharacterInvenExpanded]
[0x391D30F5][OnCharacterPortals]
[0x391D3175][OnCharacterReturnDistricts]
[0x391D31F5][OnPortalSaved]
[0x391D3275][OnPortalDeleted]
[0x391D3305][OnUnitPortalUsed]
[0x391D3385][OnNotifyResurrection]
[0x391D3467][OnCharacterResurrected]
[0x391D35F6][OnForceAttackSet]
[0x391D36F6][OnLaborPowerChanged]
[0x391D3789][OnBmPoint]
[0x391D3885][OnLpManaged]
[0x391D38F5][OnExpertLimitModified]
[0x391D3975][OnExpertExpanded]
[0x391D39E8][OnAccountInfo]
[0x391D3BD5][OnCharacterBound]
[0x391D3D55][OnCooldowns]
[0x391D3DD5][OnActionSlots]
[0x391D3E65][OnQuests]
[0x391D3EE5][OnCompletedQuests]
[0x391D3F65][OnSlaveCreated]
[0x391D3FF5][OnSlaveRemoved]
[0x391D4075][OnSlaveDespawn]
[0x391D40F6][OnSlaveBound]
[0x391D4195][OnMySlave]
[0x391D4237][OnEscapeSlave]
[0x391D42E5][OnSlaveEquipmentChanged]
[0x391D4367][OnUnitAttached]
[0x391D4406][OnUnitDetached]
[0x391D44A6][OnUnitInvisible]
[0x391D4536][OnUnitFlyingStateChanged]
[0x391D45C5][OnUnitState]
[0x391D4667][OnUnitsRemoved]
[0x391D4807][OnOneUnitMovement]
[0x391D48C6][OnSkillControllerState]
[0x391D4966][OnActiveWeaponChanged]
[0x391D49F7][OnUnitNameChanged]
[0x391D4B57][OnUnitDeath]
[0x391D4C05][OnTargetChanged]
[0x391D4C85][OnItemTaskSuccess]
[0x391D4CF0][OnItemTaskNotify]
[0x391D4D45][OnItemDetailUpdated]
[0x391D4DC7][OnUnitEquipmentsChanged]
[0x391D4E86][OnUnitEquipmentIds]
[0x391D4F27][OnCofferContents]
[0x391D5056][OnSplitCofferItemResult]
[0x391D50F5][OnItemAcquisition]
[0x391D5185][OnSkillStarted]
[0x391D5235][OnSkillFired]
[0x391D52F5][OnPlotEvent]
[0x391D53C5][OnPlotEnded]
[0x391D5430][OnPlotProcessingTime]
[0x391D5485][OnPlotCastingStopped]
[0x391D5505][OnPlotChannelingStopped]
[0x391D5585][OnSkillEnded]
[0x391D5605][OnSkillStopped]
[0x391D5685][OnCastingStopped]
[0x391D5706][OnCastingDelayed]
[0x391D5796][OnBuffCreated]
[0x391D5826][OnBuffRemoved]
[0x391D58B6][OnBuffUpdated]
[0x391D594A][OnUnitDamaged]
[0x391D5A75][OnEnvDamage]
[0x391D5AF7][OnSnowingEverywhere]
[0x391D5BA5][OnUnitHealed]
[0x391D5C29][OnUnitTracked]
[0x391D5D15][OnBombUpdated]
[0x391D5DB6][OnSkillCooldownReset]
[0x391D5E76][OnModifierChanged]
[0x391D5F07][OnUnitBountyMoney]
[0x391D6095][OnBountyList]
[0x391D6115][OnSetBountyPermitted]
[0x391D61A5][OnSetBountyDone]
[0x391D6235][OnBountyPaid]
[0x391D62C5][OnInvitationCanceled]
[0x391D6336][OnCombatEngaged]
[0x391D63F5][OnCombatCleared]
[0x391D6476][OnCombatFirstHit]
[0x391D6505][OnCvFCombatRelationship]
[0x391D6585][OnFvFCombatRelationship]
[0x391D6605][OnDuelChallenged]
[0x391D6675][OnDuelStartCountdown]
[0x391D66E5][OnDuelStarted]
[0x391D6765][OnDuelEnded]
[0x391D67E6][OnDuelState]
[0x391D6868][OnTeleportUnit]
[0x391D6A01][OnBlinkUnit]
[0x391D7035][OnKockBackUnit]
[0x391D70E7][OnImpulseUnit]
[0x391D7186][OnHouseState]
[0x391D7226][OnHouseBuildProgress]
[0x391D72B6][OnHousePermissionChanged]
[0x391D7346][OnHouseBuildPayChanged]
[0x391D73D5][OnHouseDemolished]
[0x391D7455][OnMyHouse]
[0x391D74C5][OnMyHouseRemoved]
[0x391D7535][OnHouseFarm]
[0x391D75B5][OnHouseTaxInfo]
[0x391D7645][OnConstructHouseTax]
[0x391D76D5][OnToggleHouseRecover]
[0x391D7755][OnHouseSetForSale]
[0x391D77E5][OnHouseResetForSale]
[0x391D7865][OnHouseSold]
[0x391D78F5][OnHouseOwnerNameChanged]
[0x391D7975][OnAskToJoinTeam]
[0x391D79F5][OnAskToJoinTeamArea]
[0x391D7A75][OnJoinedTeam]
[0x391D7AF5][OnRejectedTeam]
[0x391D7B75][OnLeavedTeam]
[0x391D7C15][OnTeamDismissed]
[0x391D7C95][OnTeamMemberJoined]
[0x391D7D15][OnTeamMemberLeaved]
[0x391D7D95][OnTeamMemberDisconnected]
[0x391D7E15][OnTeamOwnerChanged]
[0x391D7E95][OnTeamMemberRoleChanged]
[0x391D7F15][OnTeamBecameRaidTeam]
[0x391D7F85][OnTeamMemberMoved]
[0x391D8015][OnTeamLootingRuleChanged]
[0x391D8095][OnRefreshTeamMember]
[0x391D8115][OnTeamRemoteMembersEx]
[0x391D8195][OnTeamAreaInvited]
[0x391D8215][OnOverHeadMarkerSet]
[0x391D8295][OnTeamPingPos]
[0x391D8325][OnTeamAckRiskyAction]
[0x391D83A5][OnJoinedChatChannel]
[0x391D8425][OnLeavedChatChannel]
[0x391D8495][OnChatMessage]
[0x391D8545][OnNpcChatMessage]
[0x391D85D5][OnChatLocalizedMessage]
[0x391D8685][OnChatSpamConfig]
[0x391D86F5][OnNoticeMessage]
[0x391D8775][OnChatFailed]
[0x391D87F5][OnTimeOfDay]
[0x391D8875][OnDetailedTimeOfDay]
[0x391D8915][OnNpcInteractionSkillList]
[0x391D8995][OnNpcInteractionEnded]
[0x391D8A15][OnInteractionSkillList]
[0x391D8A95][OnInteractionCanceled]
[0x391D8B35][OnNpcInteractionStatusChanged]
[0x391D8BB5][OnNpcFriendshipList]
[0x391D8C35][OnNpcFriendshipChanged]
[0x391D8CB5][OnSiegeState]
[0x391D8D45][OnSiegeDeclared]
[0x391D8DC5][OnSiegeMember]
[0x391D8E45][OnSiegeReinforce]
[0x391D8EB5][OnSiegeAlert]
[0x391D8F95][OnConflictZoneState]
[0x391D9015][OnConflictZoneHonorPointSum]
[0x391D9095][OnCraftItemUnlock]
[0x391D9115][OnLootableState]
[0x391D91A6][OnUnitLootingState]
[0x391D9225][OnLootingBag]
[0x391D92A5][OnLootItem]
[0x391D9325][OnLootDice]
[0x391D93A9][OnLootDiceNotify]
[0x391D94E5][OnLootDiceSummary]
[0x391D9566][OnExpChanged]
[0x391D95F8][OnAbilityExpChanged]
[0x391D97A6][OnRecoverableExp]
[0x391D9836][OnMileageChanged]
[0x391D98C7][OnLevelChanged]
[0x391D9A86][OnUnitModelPostureChanged]
[0x391D9B25][OnSkillLearned]
[0x391D9BA5][OnSkillUpgraded]
[0x391D9C25][OnBuffLearned]
[0x391D9CA5][OnSkillsReset]
[0x391D9D25][OnAbilitySwapped]
[0x391D9DB6][OnDoodadCreated]
[0x391D9E46][OnDoodadRemoved]
[0x391D9ED5][OnDoodadChanged]
[0x391D9F55][OnDoodadPhaseChanged]
[0x391D9FE5][OnDoodadPuzzleScene]
[0x391DA075][OnDoodadQuestAccept]
[0x391DA0F7][OnDoodadsCreated]
[0x391DA1A8][OnDoodadsRemoved]
[0x391DA255][OnDoodadOriginator]
[0x391DA2D7][OnVegetationCutdowning]
[0x391DA375][OnMailFail]
[0x391DA3E0][OnCountUnreadMail]
[0x391DA455][OnMailSent]
[0x391DA4D5][OnGotMail]
[0x391DA565][OnMailList]
[0x391DA5E5][OnMailListEnd]
[0x391DA665][OnMailBody]
[0x391DA6F5][OnMailReceiverOpened]
[0x391DA775][OnAttachmentTaken]
[0x391DA805][OnChargeMoneyPaid]
[0x391DA885][OnMailDeleted]
[0x391DA915][OnSpamReported]
[0x391DA995][OnMailReturned]
[0x391DAA15][OnMailStatusUpdated]
[0x391DAA95][OnMailRemoved]
[0x391DAB15][OnMateSpawned]
[0x391DAB95][OnMateEquipmentChanged]
[0x391DAC15][OnMateEquipmentExpired]
[0x391DAC95][OnMateEquipmentFlagsChanged]
[0x391DAD15][OnSoldItemList]
[0x391DAD99][OnDiceValue]
[0x391DAF05][OnNpcSpawner]
[0x391DAF75][OnActability]
[0x391DAFF6][OnHung]
[0x391DB076][OnUnhung]
[0x391DB105][OnBondDoodad]
[0x391DB185][OnUnbondDoodad]
[0x391DB207][OnGimmicksCreated]
[0x391DB2B7][OnGimmicksRemoved]
[0x391DB366][OnGimmickMovement]
[0x391DB3F7][OnGimmickJointsBroken]
[0x391DB4A6][OnGimmickResetJoints]
[0x391DB536][OnGimmickGrasped]
[0x391DB5D6][OnWorldRayCastingResult]
[0x391DB665][OnQuestContextFailed]
[0x391DB6E5][OnQuestContextStarted]
[0x391DB765][OnQuestUnitReqFailed]
[0x391DB7E5][OnQuestContextUpdated]
[0x391DB865][OnQuestContextAcceptConditional]
[0x391DB8E5][OnQuestContextCompleted]
[0x391DB965][OnQuestContextReset]
[0x391DB9E5][OnDoodadCompleteQuest]
[0x391DBA65][OnQuestListed]
[0x391DBAE5][OnQuestRewardMailSent]
[0x391DBB65][OnQuestMailSent]
[0x391DBBD5][OnScheduleItemSent]
[0x391DBC55][OnSoundAreaEvent]
[0x391DBCD5][OnAreaChatBubble]
[0x391DBD55][OnChatBubble]
[0x391DBDF5][OnAreaTeamMessage]
[0x391DBE66][OnKicked]
[0x391DBF36][OnAboxTeleport]
[0x391DC035][OnDoodadSound]
[0x391DC0B5][OnDoodadPhaseMsg]
[0x391DC137][OnDoodadUccData]
[0x391DC1D5][OnUccCharacterNameLoaded]
[0x391DC255][OnNaviTeleport]
[0x391DC2E5][OnItemUccChanged]
[0x391DC375][OnTradeStarted]
[0x391DC3E5][OnCanStartTrade]
[0x391DC455][OnCannotStartTrade]
[0x391DC4D5][OnTradeCanceled]
[0x391DC555][OnTradeItemPutup]
[0x391DC5D5][OnOtherTradeItemPutup]
[0x391DC645][OnTradeMoneyPutup]
[0x391DC6B5][OnOtherTradeMoneyPutup]
[0x391DC725][OnTradeItemTookdown]
[0x391DC795][OnOtherTradeItemTookdown]
[0x391DC805][OnOtherTradeOk]
[0x391DC885][OnTradeLockUpdate]
[0x391DC905][OnTradeMade]
[0x391DC977][OnTowerDefStart]
[0x391DCA07][OnTowerDefEnd]
[0x391DCA97][OnTowerDefWaveStart]
[0x391DCB26][OnCrimeReported]
[0x391DCC86][OnCriminalArrested]
[0x391DCD15][OnSummonJury]
[0x391DCD95][OnJuryBeSeated]
[0x391DCE15][OnSummonDefendant]
[0x391DCE85][OnCrimeDataPacket]
[0x391DCF25][OnCrimeRecordsPacket]
[0x391DCFA5][OnTrialInfoPacket]
[0x391DD045][onChangeTrialState]
[0x391DD0C5][OnChangeJuryOKCount]
[0x391DD145][OnChangeJuryVerdictCount]
[0x391DD1C5][OnTrialWaitStatus]
[0x391DD245][OnJuryWaitStatus]
[0x391DD2C5][OnRulingStatus]
[0x391DD345][OnRulingClosed]
[0x391DD3B5][OnAskImprisonOrTrial]
[0x391DD435][OnInviteJury]
[0x391DD4B5][OnAudienceJoined]
[0x391DD535][OnAudienceLeft]
[0x391DD5B5][OnJuryWaitingNumber]
[0x391DD625][OnTrialCancled]
[0x391DD695][OnBotSuspectReported]
[0x391DD715][OnBotSuspectArrested]
[0x391DD795][OnSuspectGoingBotTrial]
[0x391DD816][OnUnderWater]
[0x391DD8C5][OnSetBreath]
[0x391DD945][OnCharacterGamePoints]
[0x391DD9C9][OnGamePointChanged]
[0x391DDC15][OnJuryPointChanged]
[0x391DDC95][OnAppliedToInstantGame]
[0x391DDD15][OnCancelInstantGame]
[0x391DDD85][OnInstantGameState]
[0x391DDE15][OnInviteToInstantGame]
[0x391DDEA5][OnInstantGameInviteTimeout]
[0x391DDF25][OnInstantGameJoined]
[0x391DDFC5][OnInstantGameStart]
[0x391DE045][OnInstantGameEnd]
[0x391DE0C5][OnInstantGameAddPoint]
[0x391DE155][OnInstantGameKill]
[0x391DE205][OnInstantGameKillstreak]
[0x391DE295][OnInstantGameUnearnedWin]
[0x391DE305][OnLoadInstance]
[0x391DE385][OnProcessingInstance]
[0x391DE3F5][OnDelayedTaskOnInGameNotify]
[0x391DE488][OnAppellations]
[0x391DE5B6][OnAppellationGained]
[0x391DE685][OnAppellationChanged]
[0x391DE706][OnTutorialCompleted]
```

please post your research if anyone has any structures please stare

----------


## sullx

Hey, tried to send you a PM with some info. Your inbox was full. Send me a message when you free it up.

----------


## HI5

> This guy... Why are you trying to take credit for my open-source project everywhere?
> 
> I would very much like to request a removal of this project, as it is in fact mine, and I stated very clearly that this was not to be re-posted anywhere else on the internet. Thanks in advance!


If it's opensource then it can be shared with everyone / everywhere  :Embarrassment:

----------


## the1domo

hshield bypass Code  :Smile: 
https://bitbucket.org/DevDomo/hshieldbypass/src




```
class SSystemGlobalEnvironment
{
public:
	ISystem*                   pSystem;
	IGame*                     pGame;
	IGameFramework*            pGameFramework;
	char _0x00[4];
	IRenderer*                 pRenderer;
	char _0x01[8];
	IConsole*                  pConsole;

public:
    static SSystemGlobalEnvironment* Singleton()
    {
        return *( SSystemGlobalEnvironment** )0x3A5BB178;
    }

};
```

----------


## Popo Dia

> hshield bypass Code 
> https://bitbucket.org/DevDomo/hshieldbypass/src
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> class SSystemGlobalEnvironment
> {
> ...


How can we actually use this?

----------


## deadeagle

Can we at least lock this thread?

----------


## ts61fa

> How can we actually use this?


I second this, how can we use this to bypass?

----------


## lockdown6435

You can't. It's currently broken and detected.

----------


## vkg92

he posted updated bypass. u need to compile new ehsvc.dll from source

----------


## the1domo

I will respect you could please give me where you post in the code so I can give you credit you see a friend gave it to me and said he made it I don't mind respecting your code because this happens to me a lot so please link me

----------


## DeMoN

https://wecodez.com/threads/hackshie...e-deleted.420/

its a damn shame he got pissed off oh well...been following along with his development process for some time now...

----------


## KefkaBot

Good job leechers! Way to ruin it for everyone because of your greedy ways

----------


## the1domo

I apologize but im not a f****** leecher not like you you piece of s*** I done more reverse engineering and work than you ever have even offered to give you credit once I was aware of this this is not my fault you piece of s*** I would appreciate it if you don't spoil my name but I'm not going to remove the post and anyone can do this it's not hard f*** I reversed the entire protocol for Star Wars you yourself with your small amount of posts are a f****** leecher never really seen anything of your own



I will not remove the post by I will happily give him credit because I was not aware

----------


## KefkaBot

Yes because post counts mean everything. You sure sound legit judging by the way you talk... cool calm and collected! Why so defensive though? I wasn't even talking about you specifically that kind of shows that you might have something to be guilty about.

P.S - 84 posts is not a lot...




> I apologize but im not a f****** leecher not like you you piece of s*** I done more reverse engineering and work than you ever have even offered to give you credit once I was aware of this this is not my fault you piece of s*** I would appreciate it if you don't spoil my name but I'm not going to remove the post and anyone can do this it's not hard f*** I reversed the entire protocol for Star Wars you yourself with your small amount of posts are a f****** leecher never really seen anything of your own
> 
> 
> 
> I will not remove the post by I will happily give him credit because I was not aware

----------


## the1domo

no I just assumed you were attacking me a lot of people attack me all the time especially in the Xbox scene because I released a lot of confidential information regarding getting J tags online and I'm tired of people calling me name when do most of my work myself like most of the time people call me an idiot and make fun of me because I had Aspergers so im quick to jump the gun but again I apologize I was not aware this was publicly released preant I would like to apologize to the original writer but it should be public

but it would be much appreciated if we can pm because I really like this to get back on topic 
I do not want this post to get close and I really like it to be a research post so if anybody has any information and would like to work on this game please post here

----------


## KefkaBot

Sorry no, the guy who wrote this code said on his thread that people were taking his bypass code and selling it commercially. I'm guessing that was directed at some people other than you. You have to understand where he is coming from though, I would be furious if I were him.

----------


## Xafi_AA

this byppas is a shit why so much scandal

----------


## the1domo

actually this bypass is amazing the code behind it is really well done I think the programmer himself is amazing and has my respect and you can't just remove something open source yes won't let you play but it will let you attach a debugger and make hacks  :Smile:

----------


## vkg92

Domo , can u upload "hshieldbypass-1.2.0+code (12.58 MB)" here ?

----------


## Xafi_AA

where is source?

----------


## termina12

OMG what is this!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KefkaBot

> Domo , can u upload "hshieldbypass-1.2.0+code (12.58 MB)" here ?


Also looking for this, would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## vkg92

nice , i didnt even know that there was such HS bypass .
now because of this topic i know.

didnt had it before , dont have now , nothing changed )

----------


## KefkaBot

Garosie you're just being a sourpuss at this point... It's cool that you don't want to support the bypass anymore in spite of those that shared your project. But don't walk around like a snob and shove it in everyones face, poor taste man that makes you no better than the dudes who shared your code. The majority of us were not out to harm you and simply curious about your code. I will admit it is a shame that people are claiming your work as their own and I think that is a little shady. 

But lets be honest here, what did you think was going to happen when you put this project up for free on the internet for anyone to look at? You thought everyone was going to follow your rules of not sharing it on other forums? You brought this on yourself, if you wanted to keep it private you should have never released it in the first place.

----------


## KefkaBot

> There's a *huge* difference between wanting to keep something private, and not wanting people to sell and re-distribute your bypass everywhere as their own.


Exactly which is why you should have never released it for free. If that was your main worry, did you really expect that this WASN'T going to happen?

People are thieves and downright rotten sometimes, you have to expect the worst of them. Take the rose tinted glasses off next time. 

I think you are in denial if you thought that this was going to turn out any other way...

----------


## DeMoN

shadow, garosie, w.e you want to be called i commend you for your work with hackshield and as i stated in my prior post i have been following your progress since your thread started on wecodez. i do hope your sour experiance with opensource hasn't turned you off to working with open source projects in the future....opensource allows others to share and exchange ideas to further help everyone. but i have a feeling opensource isn't exactly what you were after when first undertaking this project. if you wish to keep code from spreading like an infectious disease then by all means please keep your code compiled obfuscated and ecrypted to your hearts content, do what you will with it, and only give your source to those you trust. i doubt many more people aside from me ( and im really ****ign lazy, but have been known to reverse shady looking shit from time to time) and a very few others would even attempt to RE it, and generally thats cause we're bored or need something from the code for our own projects. i could see you getting upset if you had posted this code to a private forum and it had been leaked, but you didnt you posted it to the wide open internet with good intentions. personally i never would of came acrossed it myself if not for that. however, with archeage being new and such a hit in NA i dont see how you could ever possibly think with a sane mind that your code would remain unreplocated on a public forum...that is unless you were just looking to show off with first release and then get pissed when someone else tried to play with your toy. however with that said what im more impressed with and what i took away from your OP thread, if you are in fact shadow , is your understanding and fluencey with hssdk and your quick support to those attempting to fix and RE there own version of hs. that is what gives a coder a good rep and in the end weeds the metiocer programmers from the true artist. unfortuniatly i do not believe you handled this particular situation to par with your potential. i sure hope to see great things from you in the future, you surely are knowledgeable enough, 

-DeMoN

----------


## vkg92

wtf i just read  :gtfo: 
ur butt got so hurt and still flaming .
and good to know that have ur own "moral" compass which guides u.

----------


## archlord12345

thanks for this

----------

